# MHK - Metal Hawk



## System (8 November 2019)

Metal Hawk Limited is an Australian company incorporated on 6 December 2018 for the purpose of pursuing various mining opportunities in the resources sector designed to add shareholder value by acquiring, exploring, evaluating and exploiting mineral resource project opportunities.

The Company is the holder of one granted exploration licence, one prospecting licence application and one exploration licence application.

The Company has also entered into four acquisition agreements with unrelated parties to the Company pursuant to which the Company has been granted options to acquire a total of three exploration licences, five prospecting licences and two applications for exploration licences in Western Australia from the Vendors.

The Tenements are considered by the Company to be prospective principally for gold and nickel sulphide.

It is anticipated that MHK will list on the ASX during December 2019.

https://www.metalhawk.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 November 2020)

Raised $5million at 20c

.....day one on the bourse... a common pattern of early keenness being clipped






GOLD DRILLING COMMENCES AT EMU LAKE 
• Aircore drilling underway at Emu Lake Project 
• Drilling to test surface gold anomalies for bedrock-hosted gold 

Emu Lake Project is located (some) 75 kilometres from Kalgoorlie and situated along the Gindalbie greenstone belt. There are a number of surface gold anomalies on this trend which Metal Hawk will be drill-testing over the next few weeks.   

While the Company is focused on exploring for gold at Emu Lake, the project is also highly prospective for nickel sulphides. Metal Hawk has a Farm-in and Joint Venture Agreement with Western Areas Limited (ASX: WSA) which includes the Emu Lake Project. WSA can earn a joint venture interest in all commodities other than gold and are managing nickel exploration on the project.


----------



## greggles (14 September 2021)

MHK does an impressive 2.5 bagger today after a massive nickel sulphide discovery at the Berehaven Nickel Project in WA. The right metal at exactly the right time. The share price has rocketed from 18.5c at yesterday's close to 66c today.






The RC drilling campaign was carried out at the Commodore nickel prospect, 5km from the producing B;air Nickel Mine. MHK's
land holding in the area is substantial, so this could be just the beginning of something much, much larger.











MHK is currently in a trading pause pending the release of another announcement.


----------



## Tropico (14 September 2021)

Huge turn over of shares, 38.272 million on issue, current volume 34 million @1:15pm. Might be a few bots buying and selling.


----------



## greggles (28 September 2021)

Now that high-grade massive nickel sulphides have been confirmed, diamond and additional RC drilling is due to commence in mid-October. Deeper drilling will test the extent of the nickel sulphide mineralisation in addition to investigating the conductive source detected in DHEM and MLTEM surveys.

MHK have a large landholding of over 90 km2 in the area, so there is plenty of scope for further discoveries. Am liking how things are progressing for MHK.


----------



## finicky (28 September 2021)

If it is of any interest I think that Horizon Minerals (HRZ) has 1.5m shares in MHK and 3m options to be converted to MHK shares if MHK likes what it has at Berehaven. I hold HRZ, could be handy change for them.


----------

